# Die Rückkehr der Dialer?



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2010)

BBC News - Cybercriminals revive old scams to target smartphones



> Security companies have noticed a rise in trojans known as diallers that used to be popular during the days of dial-up net access. On a smartphone the diallers are being used to call premium rate lines leaving victims with a big bill.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Dialer?*

Dialer kehren als Handy-Malware zurück - Java-Programme wählen teure Nummern | TecChannel.de

http://www.datensicherheit.de/aktue...en-ein-und-verschicken-teure-premium-sms-9543

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,671924,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Dialer?*

Das kommt davon, wenn aka-aka immer in UK fremdliest 
Liebe Grüße an den Dr. Mike99...

In whocallsme gibt es mehrere aktuelle Einträge in Zusammenhang mit einem App fürs Iphone (Bubblewrap), bei dem Mehrwertnummern angewählt werden. Apple schweigt sich bisher dazu aus, auf eine Mailanfrage wurde nicht geantwortet...

s.a.
http://getsatisfaction.com/orsome/topics/why_does_bubble_wrap_connect_to_a_premium_rate_number
Aber kann nicht eine manipulierte Bubblewrap-Version unterwegs sein?


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Dialer?*

Oder einfach da:

Dialer: Jetzt gefährden sie das Handy: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Dialer?*

Apple wurde über den Vorfall informiert, man hat aber nicht reagiert
Ich werde also *niemals* irgendein Produkt von Apple kaufen. 
Das Iphone ist gefährlich und man sollte diese Gefahr thematisieren.

Regulator sniffs around stonking iPhone game bills ? The Register



> BubbleWrap is the sort of application that appeals to children, and it seems that premium rate calls were made when young users wandered beyond the game's main field of play onto ads, as one iTunes commenter explains. "The game is great and kids love it but their over eager fingers stray onto the advert banner at the bottom of the screen resulting in several premium rate calls at £1.50 a minute,"


Eltern sollten vor dem iphone gewarnt werden. Es ist offenbar anfällig für Abzockwerbung. Böses Foul, Apple...
*Man stelle sich vor, das wäre Microsoft passiert.
*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber kann nicht eine manipulierte Bubblewrap-Version unterwegs sein?


Offenbar war das App nicht manipuliert - die Admob-Werbung war integriert.

http://www.macnews.de/news/12490/abzocke-auf-dem-iphone-dialer-in-admob-werbebannern-update/


> Abzocke auf dem iPhone: Dialer in AdMob-Werbebannern (Update)





> Klickt der Anwender auf ein solch manipuliertes Banner, soll das Mobiltelefon eine typischer Weise internationale Nummer anwählen, berichtet Macbidouille und beruft sich auf Untersuchungen von Sicherheitsexperten. Das böse Erwachen für den Anwender kommt dann mit der Rechnung, auf der die teure Nummer für eine Kostenexplosion sorgt. Deshalb warnen Sicherheitsexperten davor, unüberlegt auf Werbebanner zu klicken


Ja klar... Die Verantwortung wird wieder auf die (oft minderjährigen) Nutzer abgewälzt. Typisch.
Eine generelle Warnung vor Iphone und Apps wird es nicht geben... höchstens hier...


----------

